# Tucked Away For Winter



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Ok, so we tucked our Outback in bed for the winter. Put an Adco Aquashed cover over the unit after placing bubble wrap on all sharp corners. I also put a DampRid System from Camping World in the camper to control interior moisture...DampRid. I have never used a cover before as I only had a pop-up camper and did not worry about snow and ice on the roof. Any tips or advice would be moocho appreciated.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't know what Damprid is but you can use a bag of charcoal to remove any dampness and inhibit mold. I've used them for years inside of storage units and had no problem with furniture stored through winters or summers. Plus you can burn in when you're done, makes a good burger.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for reminding me about the bubble wrap!
Cover got a little tear from the gutter last year.

Damp rid is like Dry-Z-Air.
I use that, a heater when it gets really cold and one of these


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I use Damprid all year long. I have 2 in the front pass through storage, 1 under the bed in the back and 1 inside by the slide out. I put 1 of the big ones in the middle of the floor when its parked at home. I refill them as needed and use velcro to hold them to the floor. I even have one at home in the closet to remove the musty smell and it works great.

As long as the cover is not flapping and poking holes in the cover your good. We cover ours when were done and that wont be till mid Jan.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

I just covered my 210rs for the winter today. Made a quick brace for the slide first with some 2x6's and a scissors jack, then put on the Adco cover. I know there is a lot of controversy on the board re. covering vs. not covering, but I always covered my Jayco Kiwi and am convinced it saved a lot of damage. Next spring, I am thinking of putting Eternabond on the roof seams. I also use Adco covers on the tires.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If you use damp rid in the winter place the container in a pot or bucket. The damp rid can and will freeze and break the plastic container and you will have a mixed puddle of water absorbent on the floor.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

ftwildernessguy said:


> I just covered my 210rs for the winter today. Made a quick brace for the slide first with some 2x6's and a scissors jack, then put on the Adco cover. I know there is a lot of controversy on the board re. covering vs. not covering, but I always covered my Jayco Kiwi and am convinced it saved a lot of damage. Next spring, I am thinking of putting Eternabond on the roof seams. I also use Adco covers on the tires.


 Awesome, I think I will make a brace for my slide as well. Ahhh, yes, I also need to get tire covers - forgot about that one - thancx for the reminder.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> If you use damp rid in the winter place the container in a pot or bucket. The damp rid can and will freeze and break the plastic container and you will have a mixed puddle of water absorbent on the floor.


Hey, thanx for the tip. I will go out and put the DampRid in some sort of basin - didnt think about that. I have used something similar on my boat for years but it did not have the plastic collection system which can break as you said. Do you speak from experience on this one...lol?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I had a few pieces of styrafoam from a box. I jambed them on each drip rail to keep the cover from ripping on them.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> I had a few pieces of styrafoam from a box. I jambed them on each drip rail to keep the cover from ripping on them.


Thanx for the tip...I had some left-over bubble wrap and used that on all the sharp spots.


----------

